# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ποιό είδος καναρινιού είναι το πιο μελωδικό.

## koukoulis

Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, ποια ράτσα καναρινιού έχει το πιο μελωδικό κελάηδισμα

----------


## vag21

αυτα ειναι γουστα.

----------


## fysaei

καλησπέρα Γιάννη !! μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να δεις ποιά ράτσα ικανοποιεί το αυτί σου, ακούγοντας διάφορα καναρίνια στο γιουτιούμπ.. :bye:

----------


## panos70

κατα πολους το μελωδικοτερο κελαηδισμα απο καναρινι το εχει το χαρζ ρολλερ.αλλα ειναι τοσο σιγανοφωνο,που θελει απολυτη ησυχεια για να το ακουσεις καλα

----------


## lagreco69

Για εμενα ειναι Timbrados και Μalinois.

----------


## fysaei

είναι απλό..αν θέλεις μότσαρτ παίρνεις τιμπράντο..αν θέλεις μπετόβεν ή μπραμς παίρνεις μαλινουά.. :Party0035: 

να πω μία προσωπική άποψη..το μαλινουά για μένα είναι μακράν το πιό ενδιαφέρον καναρίνι..αλλάζει  τόνους και ατμόσφαιρα με απροσδόκητο τρόπο, σέβεται τη σιωπή(μουσικά) και είναι πολύ φιλικό με τα αυτιά σου.. :bye:

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλε μου, ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο!!!! Μπορει και ενα κοινο, να εχει τετοια <ακουσματα> που να ¨βαζει κατω¨πολλα <ρατσας>!!!

----------


## jk21

και ενα κοινο καναρινακι μπορει  να εχει γλυκυτατο ηχο .ομως αν θελουμε *μελωδικα* με δυνατες φωνες ,μιλαμε για τιμπραντο classico που εχουν σιγουρα και καποιες floreo νοτες και αλλες ημισυνεχομενες ή μαλινουα σε χαμηλοφωνο .για τα χαρτζ προσπαθησα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα συμπαθησω (σαν φωνες )

----------


## ggamb

Άκουσε και αυτό:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0dywopBoMk
αν δεν είναι αυτο μελωδία τι είναι??????

----------


## δημητρα

ρωσος τραγουδιστης, αλλα επειδη δυσκολα θα βρεις, μαλλινουα απλα ηρεμια και απολαυση.

----------


## panos70

> δημητρα 
> 
> μαλλινουα απλα ηρεμια και απολαυση.


Nαι αλλα πολυ σιγανοφωνα ειναι '' δημητρα-δημητρης ''  και δεν θα τα προτιμουσα,καλυτερα τιμπραντο (ποιοτητα και ηχος  )

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Nαι αλλα πολυ σιγανοφωνα ειναι '' δημητρα-δημητρης ''  και δεν θα τα προτιμουσα,καλυτερα τιμπραντο (ποιοτητα και ηχος  )[/LIST]


Και απιστευτο "μέταλλο" στο κελαηδημα του

----------


## Deimitori

Τα τιμπράντο είναι όντως πολύ δυνατά σε ένταση ήχου, αλλά και τόσο καλόφωνα επίσης! 

Αυτό το Ρώσικο είναι το κάτι άλλο!

----------


## οδυσσέας

το ποιο μελωδικό καναρίνι είναι αυτό που δεν χορταίνεις να το ακούς να κελαϊδαει και δεν έχει να κάνει με ράτσες, αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
 

*το καλύτερο κελαίδισμα το έχει η καρδερίνα. :Happy0159:

----------


## δημητρα

> Nαι αλλα πολυ σιγανοφωνα ειναι '' δημητρα-δημητρης ''  και δεν θα τα προτιμουσα,καλυτερα τιμπραντο (ποιοτητα και ηχος  )[/LIST]


ναι για αυτο μου αρεσουν, γιατι αμα κατσεις να πιεις ενα καφε διπλα σε 10 μαλλινουα, να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σηκωθεις και το κεφαλι θα ειναι στην θεση του, θελω να πω οτι μερικα καναρινια που ειναι βαρυτονα, σου παιρνουν τα αυτια αμα βαρανε ανελεητα. 

υ.γ δεν ξερω απο τιμπραντο, δεν αναφερομαι σε αυτα, δεν εχω ακουσει.

----------


## δημητρα

> Και απιστευτο "μέταλλο" στο κελαηδημα του


και τα μαλλινουα εχουν (μεταλλικες) φωνες το λεει η φισσα τους, βεβαια δεν θα ειναι συγκρισιμες με των τιμπραντο νομιζω.

----------


## δημητρα

> το ποιο μελωδικό καναρίνι είναι αυτό που δεν χορταίνεις να το ακούς να κελαϊδαει και δεν έχει να κάνει με ράτσες, αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
>  
> 
> *το καλύτερο κελαίδισμα το έχει η καρδερίνα.


απλα τα ειπες ολα :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## manos 9

Τρέλαθηκα με των ρωσσο τραγουδιστή. Πολύ ωραίος.

----------


## fysaei

καλημέρα παιδιά !! πέρα από προτιμήσεις νομίζω ότι κάθε πουλάκι (ακόμη κι ένα σπουργιτάκι) σ`αρέσει να τ`ακούς..είναι τόσο χαριτωμένοι οι φτερωτοί φίλοι μας που δεν μπορείς να μην τους συμπαθήσεις! ιδιαίτερα αν έχουμε για φιλαράκι ένα οποιοδήποτε πουλάκι και το ταίζουμε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη μας αρέσει το κελάιδημά του!! :Party0035:

----------


## vag21

> το ποιο μελωδικό καναρίνι είναι αυτό που δεν χορταίνεις να το ακούς να κελαϊδαει και δεν έχει να κάνει με ράτσες, αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
>  
> 
> *το καλύτερο κελαίδισμα το έχει η καρδερίνα.


υπαρχει ενα ωραιο αρθρο του σελεκου που εξηγει γιατι βαση του γεωγραφικου πλατους των χωρων προτιμουνται συγκεκριμενα ακουσματα.δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το βαλω,αν καποιος απο την διαχειριστικη ομαδα ξερει που ειναι ας το βαλει,να το διαβασετε.

----------


## panos70

> Deimitori 
> 
> Αυτό το Ρώσικο είναι το κάτι άλλο!


εαν δεν βρω στο you tube αρκετα να εχουν αυτο το κελαηδισμα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι στη ρατσα του πουλιου αλλα ειναι θεμα εκπαιδευσεις και μουσικης

----------


## yannis37

το ρωσικο στο Youtube ειναι ενα καναρινι...δεν τραγουδανε ετσι ολα τα ρωσικα.
μετα ειναι και θεμα στο τι εννοουμε μελωδια? μαλλον εννοεις κατι σε moonlight sonata αν και δεν ειναι αυτη η εννοια της, στην κυριολεξια γιατι μελωδικο μπορει να ειναι και ενα πολύ hardcore κομμάτι.
οποτε ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο το θεμα αυτο.

----------


## Deimitori

> εαν δεν βρω στο you tube αρκετα να εχουν αυτο το κελαηδισμα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι στη ρατσα του πουλιου αλλα ειναι θεμα εκπαιδευσεις και μουσικης [/LIST]


Έψαξα λίγο. Το Ρώσικο καναρίνι το λένε και Ουκρανικό καναρίνι. Στο ακόλουθο βιντεάκι είναι ένα Ουκρανικό καναρίνι που έχει κάτι από την μελωδία του "γνωστού" Ρώσικου που έχουμε ακούσει.

----------


## manos 9

πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## gianniskilkis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=3LdjAKmAeO8

----------

